# my first skyline insurance



## Jsin (Apr 24, 2007)

:lamer: hey i seen on another thread that some one at 19 got insured for a skyline well im also 19 an really wanna buy this one 
but its the insurance that worries me most iv tried to get quotes but at the end it always sais sorry cannot help u at this time an bull crap like this any where decent that i can try ?


http://pictures.autotrader.co.uk/ATD_web/servlet/media?id=550877214

http://pictures.autotrader.co.uk/ATD_web/servlet/media?id=550877101


72,000 miles, non turbo gtr,mot 05/08 tax 07/07,semi auto,silver,cat1 toad alarm,18"alloys,great sony sound system,privacy glass,air con,electric wind/mirrors,serviced & new tyres march,new gearbox fitted all by the garage, wishaw (skyline specialist),all reciepts avail,plenty of paperwork.this car is gtr looks with economy,always gets plenty of attention.great condition inside and out,very reasonably priced.viewing will not disappoint. £2,995.


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Insurance has been covered many times on here so a quick search would give you loads of info.
I believe the most popular and best priced people to try (especially for young drivers) is A-plan though.
Good luck.

(By the way, that car is a GTS, not a GTR as it says in the write up. This makes a HUGE difference when it comes to insurance)


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

non turbo with an auto box hmmm.
nearly 3k.
keep looking.


----------



## Jsin (Apr 24, 2007)

thanks i dont think ill bother with this one then lol


----------



## Tolchock (Jul 22, 2007)

Try Directline they are quite good.


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Direct line have always been the cheapest for me, £££.££`s cheaper than all the other money hungry bandits !


----------



## outlawsv126 (May 13, 2007)

quinn insurance is better


----------



## coopsman1 (Aug 6, 2007)

outlawsv126 said:


> quinn insurance is better


didnt think quinn touch a car over a 2 litre


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

I know a lad in swindon who owns a r34 gtt and his bill is over the £5000 mark a year apparently. Im 25 and im paying £1500 fc. I have 4 years no claims but still seems expense. When i had my last skyline gtst I couldnt afford insurance on that so i insured my mums excort 1.3 fully comp which allowed me to drive the skyline. Downside is. Do not crash because you cant get anything back if your in fault. Just a idea.


----------



## coopsman1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Binty said:


> When i had my last skyline gtst I couldnt afford insurance on that so i insured my mums excort 1.3 fully comp which allowed me to drive the skyline. Downside is.


smart, very smart!!!! :smokin: 
i am 22 with 3yncb and paying £874.91


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

coopsman1 said:


> smart, very smart!!!! :smokin:


not at all, especially if the skyline didn't have an insurance policy on it. 3rd party cover only extends to cars which already have a policy on them, and even then there's a minefield of clauses written in the small print. 
If you can't afford to insure it properly, don't bother putting yourself open to potentially risking financial ruin if the worst should happen.


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

MeLLoN Stu said:


> not at all, especially if the skyline didn't have an insurance policy on it. 3rd party cover only extends to cars which already have a policy on them, and even then there's a minefield of clauses written in the small print.
> If you can't afford to insure it properly, don't bother putting yourself open to potentially risking financial ruin if the worst should happen.


Agree there. My mum had insured the skyline so it had a policy on it. Also no clauses, so wasnt to bad. As i paid alot more for my gtr i thought was best on my own.


----------



## leeaids (May 8, 2007)

im 22 with 4 yncb i have a 33 gtr cost me on my own £1500 with firebond


----------

